# GAME: Mullet Hunter



## Blake Bowden

Okay, post your favorite mullets! Here's mine







Men and Women accepted!


----------



## cmoreno85tx

What kind of magic spell to use ??


----------



## Blake Bowden

WOW...that's a mega mullet! But those pants...look..


----------



## RJS

My eyes!! My Eyes!!


----------



## C. B. Barbee

Anyone else Swayze Crazy about mullets!








But, in relation to Road House, I think this thread could spin-off into "Sam Elliot's Amazing Moments of Badassery."


----------



## Blake Bowden

Sam Elliot looks awesome with a Mullet, but Swazye looks like a Pantene advertisement!


----------



## Bro Mike

High School Prom.  I was a mulleted super stud.  C'mon guys.  I know I  wasn't the only one...


----------



## RJS

Sam Elliot ROCKS!


----------



## cmoreno85tx

These guys rock !!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Quad mullet!


----------



## owls84

How in the world can you have a mullet game without King Mullet himself....






That's right, Billy Ray Cyrus. Oh I went there!!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden

I call that mullet the horse tail!


----------



## Blake Bowden




----------



## cmoreno85tx




----------



## owls84

I am laughing so freaking hard...that dude in the thong looked in the mirrior and decided that looked good.


----------



## Wingnut

Dog the Bounty Hunter


Dog!  The 80s called, they want their hair back!


----------



## Blake Bowden




----------



## Wingnut

Welcome to Mulletpaloza!

This year we are having a Mullet Band Battle of the Bands and back by popular demand the Billy Ray Cirus look a like contest.  Open to both men and women!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

What was he thinking?


----------



## Wingnut

business in the front, party in the back...

its a redneck freak show


----------



## C. B. Barbee

Oh yeah.  Business up front, PARTY IN THA BACK!


----------



## TCShelton




----------



## C. B. Barbee

TC-- That's really not funny.  I saw everyone of those people at Karaoke Night at Doc's Place in Huntsville.  

No, it was funny.


----------



## RJS

The Karaoke?


----------



## Blake Bowden

WOW! That was a deluge of Mullets!


----------



## owls84

TOM WINS!!!! TOM WINS!!! That was disgusting.


----------



## TCShelton

Mullets are just so awesome, right along with the culture associated with them.  The cool cat on the beach with his little bikini is still by far the best, though.


----------



## Wingnut

TCShelton said:


> Mullets are just so awesome, right along with the culture associated with them.  The cool cat on the beach with his little bikini is still by far the best, though.



says the man with the avatar lol


----------



## TCShelton

Haha, true enough...


----------



## Blake Bowden

Not a mullet, but a AFRO CAP!


----------



## Blake Bowden

[video=youtube;gicr8ZBs4mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gicr8ZBs4mE[/video]


----------



## owls84

Wow, I am at a loss of words. Lets see what The Hoff has to think about it....






<----------

He gives it a thumbs up.


----------

